# Cảnh báo dấu hiệu rối loạn cương dương và những hệ luy cực kỳ nguy hiểm



## Mebop8818 (22/2/19)

_Rối loạn cương dương_ gây ra nhiều rắc rối không chỉ trong đời sống tình dục hàng ngày. Mà nó còn khiến hạnh phúc đôi lứa rạn nứt, thậm chí mất khả năng sinh sản. Do đó, ngay khi phát hiện chứng rối loạn cương dương, nam giới nên đi khám chữa ngay. Hãy theo dõi bài viết ngay sau đây với những “Cảnh báo dấu hiệu rối loạn cương dương và hệ lụy nguy cực kỳ nguy hiểm” của căn bệnh này.





_Cảnh báo dấu hiệu rối loạn cương dương và hệ lụy nguy cực kỳ nguy hiểm_​
Rốі lоạn сương dương là tình trạng dương vật không đủ hoặc không giữ được độ cứng, dẫn đến không thể đi vào âm đạo khi giao hợp, khiến “cuộc yêu” diễn ra không trọn vẹn.

*Những dấu hiệu rối loạn cương dương ở nam giới*

*Dương vật cương cứng không kiểm soát*
Nam giới hoàn toàn không có ham muốn về tình dục dẫn đến tình trạng “cậu nhỏ” không thể cương cứng để có thể làm “chuyện ấy”.

Một số trường hợp khác nam giới vẫn có ham muốn tình dục, nhưng không thể duy trì sự cương cứng đến hết cuộc “yêu” mặc dù đã thực hiện nhiều biện pháp kích thích. Đây chính là một biểu hiện rõ nét của chứng rốі lоạn сương dương ở phái mạnh. Thời gian “súng lên nòng” ngắn ngủi làm mất cảm hứng “yêu” và khiến cả hai khó đạt được cực khoái.

*Cương dương không đúng lúc*
Dương vật vẫn có thể cương cứng khi nhìn thấy những phim ảnh, kích thích tình dục hoặc khi thủ dâm. Thậm chí là dương vật “chào cờ” bất thình lình khi không có bất cứ một kích thích tình dục nào.

Tuy nhiên, chúng lại “dở chứng” khi đấng mày râu lâm trận thực sự. Điều này không ít lần tạo ra những khoảnh khắc dở khóc dở cười cho phái mạnh.

*Liệt dương*
Liệt dương là cảnh báo dấu hiệu rốі lоạn сương dương ở mức nặng nhất. Dương vật sẽ hoàn toàn mất đi khả năng cương cứng. Khi rơi vào tình trạng này, việc điều trị trở nên rất khó khăn.

*Hệ lụy cực kỳ nguy hiểm nếu không được điều trị*

*Ảnh hưởng tới sức khỏe*
Rối loạn cương dương gây nên các chứng bệnh nghiêm trọng như: Bệnh tiểu đường, bệnh tim mạch, suy thận mãn tính, suy gan, xơ cứng phủ tạng, bệnh Alzheimer,… Do đó việc phát hiện và điều trị sớm những dấu hiệu rối loạn cương dương cũng như các bệnh lý nguy cơ sẽ giúp nâng cao sức khỏe cho bản thân nam giới.

*Gây vô sinh hiếm muộn*
Nam giới đang trong độ tuổi sinh sản mắc rối loạn cương dương thường có _những dấu hiệu tinh trùng yếu_, chất lượng tinh trùng kém, và ít tinh dịch. Nhiều trường hợp dương vật của nam giới không thể cương cứng để tiến hành cuộc giao hợp như bình thường do đó khá khó khăn trong việc sinh con.

*Đổ vỡ hạnh phúc gia đình*
Rối loạn cương khiến cuộc sống tình dục của các cặp đôi trở nên trục trặc, không được như mong muốn. Đây cũng là nguyên nhân lý giải vì sao những cặp vợ chồng này có xu hướng ngoại tình để thỏa mãn dục vọng cao hơn so với những đối tượng khác.

*Người bệnh trở nên tự ti, trầm cảm*
Nam giới có dấu hiệu rối loạn cương dương thường không thể làm chủ được tình trạng cương cứng, khả năng xuất tinh của bản thân mỗi khi lâm trận nên luôn có tâm lý tự ti, sống khép kín thậm chí là trở nên trầm cảm.

Chính vì vậy, khi bạn gặp những dấu hiệu trên thì hãy khám ngay để tìm hướng giải quyết phù hợp nhất. Hiện nay, có một số phương pháp khắc phục tình trạng này tương đối đơn giản, áp dụng tại nhà như: Điều trị tâm lý, dùng thuốc làm giãn mạch trên dương vật. Tuy nhiên, _tăng cường testosterone_ nội sinh bằng các sản phẩm có nguồn gốc từ thiên nhiên được cánh mày râu tin dùng hơn cả.


----------

